# 1960’s wildcat murray



## sportsman596 (Mar 22, 2021)

Looking for a 1960’s Murray wildcat bike. Red with white banana seat knobby tire on rear.


----------



## OLDTIMER (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi Sportsman,  
Posting from last March…….but…
I have, what I believe is a 67, 20” Murray Wildcat. It red in color..white seat, white grips, knobby rear tire.
The paint is in nicer condition with typical paint chips & scratches…and fairly nice considering Murray’s “thin” paint process.
Bike has fenders. Chrome condition is nice with 1-2 dings and typical wiping scratches. No tears in the seat.
Chrome condition on rims are nice. This is a 3-speed grip shifter bike.
I want to advise the the rear brake assembly is missing.
This bike is not a “show or garage queen” but more that likly rode by a younger child like us.
Overall, I would say this bike is in fair-to-good condition and too nice to be a donor or part out.
I am asking $300.00 plus shipping via PayPal. Payment is actual amount F&F or add 4% non F&F.


----------

